# Saving a Cormorant from an Illegal Net in Inanda Dam!



## Rob Fisher (13/9/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog (13/9/19)

That is awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

Well done @Rob Fisher , that was so cool to watch!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

